
Visualizing 27 years, 12M words of the Humanist list - sebg
http://dclure.org/essays/visualizing-the-humanist/
======
chaosfactor
Where is the code?

~~~
stared
I guess here:
[https://github.com/davidmcclure/humanist](https://github.com/davidmcclure/humanist)

